
New Soylent Website - lebek
http://soylent.me/
======
joshstrange
Really wish they would focus more on SHIPPING Soylent instead of redesigning
their website. I am aware that these tasks are not mutually exclusive but
still it's been a ridiculous length of time and often without clear/timely
updates from the Soylent team. If I knew what I knew now I doubt I would have
pre-ordered it.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
Now that they are (claiming to be) shipping, it seems like a perfect time to
introduce their new site. It has new ordering options for getting it sent to
you monthly. Once people get their orders, they will have an easy way to order
more. The Crowdtilt powered "campaign" site isn't meant to stay long term.
This is their transition from it. Makes sense to me.

~~~
joshstrange
>> Note: 10-12 week delay on orders

Great they've got a pretty site where people can order something they won't
see for 3+ (and you can bet that will be a BIG "+") months...

~~~
jack-r-abbit
>> Note: New orders ship in 10-12 weeks | Reorders in 1-2 weeks

I don't know if people who had already ordered from the campaign would be in
the "reorder" group. They have said several times that they are trying to make
it so people who have it won't run out. Not sure exactly what it means though.

~~~
joshstrange
Right, I believe that yes, they would be in the reorder group. That was
something the Soylent team has wanted to make sure was possible from the start
so that you didn't order some then run out before they could ship you more. In
fact in the earlier emails they talked about shipping the month supplies out
first so that everyone would have time to reorder more before they ran out.

------
davidcollantes
Also interested on feedback from someone already using it. Any biological
changes (stool, urine, sweat, etc.)? Still hungry after using it? Using
Soylent only? If so, how are your energy levels?

~~~
dominotw
[http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2014/05/12/140512fa_fact_...](http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2014/05/12/140512fa_fact_widdicombe?currentPage=all)

More here. [http://www.reddit.com/r/soylent](http://www.reddit.com/r/soylent)

------
bradfordarner
Why would anyone want to use this?

I'm a maniac about time management and do everything possible to not waste
even a moment of the day (e.g. if I'm doing any trivial physical activity,
I'll be listening to an audiobook at 2x speed). However, I would never want to
get rid of eating. Since marrying a French woman, I've come to understand the
importance of enjoying what you are eating...we aren't simply machines that
need to be fed.

$4 dollars per meal is expensive!! My wife and I eat for the 2 of us on less
than that in a day...and we eat fresh tuna, organic rice and loads of great
vegetables. Just walk through the fresh produce section of your local
supermarket...the cheapest stuff in the store and the healthiest is in the
produce section.

What time has wasted in all of this exposure to inexpensive, healthy
nutrition? None.

One of the biggest wastes of time in one's life is being sick and the other is
early death. While I can't speak much about the latter, I'm sick once per year
at the maximum and I have not had a debilitating sickness for the past 4 years
that has prevented me from working, studying or coding for even a moment. I
attribute much of this to my wife's refusal to eat food that is crap.

Maybe that is why the French are healthier...they don't try to reinvent the
wheel and replace the thousands of healthy, inexpensive and delicious items
that already exist for our pleasure...food!!

~~~
adventured
"I'll be listening to an audiobook at 2x speed"

Why would anyone want to do that? For me, if I listen to an audiobook at 2x
speed, it saps all enjoyment from it. We're not simply machines that need to
consume information, how we consume it is important too.

Only half in jest. To answer your question: for the same reason someone might
choose to double the speed of an audiobook.

~~~
bradfordarner
Well played!!

In fact, I agree with you...I only listen to non-fiction at 2x the speed. Most
modern non-fiction has one main point that they stretch out over 200 pages.

I couldn't imagine listening to a novel at double to speed.

------
sukuriant
I haven't tried Soylent; but, its price range and ease of use is making me
start to consider it for nights / weekend times that I'm not working and don't
feel like going out to eat.

How does it taste? Do you still feel hungry after eating it? And, is there a
way to supplement it with other foods, like ... 2/3rds a regular portion +
oatmeal, or something? Or maybe flavoring like those syrup pump bottles?

~~~
darkstar999
They don't address how it tastes, but from the articles I have read, it isn't
super tasty. That's not the point though. As long as it's palatable enough to
get down, it's good enough for me.

------
mentos
If you could snap your fingers and never have to worry about eating food
again, would you?

I've always been more of the 'Eat to live, don't live to eat' mindset, but
thats not to say I don't enjoy eating, its just at times I find it to be a
chore.

I think I'm going to try Soylent to substitute a majority of my meals,
dropping in a few real meals here and there, and see how I fare.

~~~
taylorwc
Interesting. I think about it in the reverse. I'm more interested in eating
the majority real meals, but dropping in Soylent for the times when eating is
a chore, or is inconvenient, etc.

~~~
namlem
This is what I do. I eat a slightly modified version of the People Chow 3.0.1
from the DIY site for breakfast every day. I don't think I could stomach it
for every meal, but it's an excellent breakfast food that leaves me feeling
energized, and I have no problem eating it with my normally poor early morning
appetite.

------
h4tch
"We know what we're made of, and that's what Soylent is."

Hilarious. Did anyone else catch that? At 1:10 in the video.

~~~
h4tch
Also their website is soylent.ME

Is this intentional, lol?

~~~
minikites
No, I'm sure it's because they're big fans of Montenegro.

------
itsravi
Prices seem to be going up. I ordered a week supply yesterday off of their
crowdtilt for $65 (3 meals/day => 21 servings) and the same is now $85 on this
site. It is still available[1] so may want to save money while you can?

[1][https://campaign.soylent.me/soylent-free-your-
body](https://campaign.soylent.me/soylent-free-your-body)

~~~
bryan_rasmussen
Hmm, according to the article in the new yorker the food costs for doing it
oneself is 50 dollars a month and it was a significant time saving from making
food or going out to eat, now if I figure out that it actually works as
advertised - why wouldn't I just do what the original inventor did instead of
buying it?

~~~
Jtsummers
Prep time? I like to cook a large pot of chili or a stew for the work week.
It's still a tedious thing to procure the ingredients and make it, even if all
the prep is one afternoon and 2 minutes of reheating each work day. If there's
no single source for the ingredients you need to establish a purchasing
routine and a time every week or month to mix up a new batch. Compare to just
ordering it if the markup isn't too high.

------
jameshart
"Soylent Me"? No, no I don't want anybody to "Soylent" me. Of all the TLDs to
choose, this one? really?

------
DotSauce
Click on "Fiber" from the list of ingredients at the bottom. I think something
might be wrong with that picture. LOL.

------
quickpost
In case you're curious, here's a great article giving a nice history of the
development of this company / product:

[http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2014/05/12/140512fa_fact_...](http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2014/05/12/140512fa_fact_widdicombe?currentPage=all)

------
ademarre
The site looks nice, but the loading indicator is disappointing. I expect they
will lose visitors whose knee-jerk reaction is to back out instead of wait one
more second.

------
geekam
I have been thinking of trying out Soylent. Are there folks here you have
tried it consistently for more than a few weeks? If yes, then how do you feel
about yourself?

~~~
ripter
Most of us are still waiting for our shipment to arrive. I did a DIY Soylent
for a month. It was alright. So I'm excited to try the official thing.

~~~
astrowilliam
I'm interested about what your diet was before your DIY project. I'm a meat
eater, love a proper steak.

Did you notice any drop in energy, fatigue, etc?

Did you feel full?

Thanks!

~~~
ripter
Before I tried the DIY Soylent I ate a typical american diet. Hamburgers,
fries, pizza, popcorn, etc.

I tried two of the popular DIY Soylents (for a month each). I didn't feel
stuffed like after a big meal, I just didn't feel hungry anymore. I often
didn't finish the day's worth. Despite getting less calories, I felt great and
made some great progress at the gym. It made me very excited to try the real
thing.

So why did I stop? A few reasons. Eating with friends is a lot more about the
social interactions than the food. I actually noticed friends drifting away
because I didn't go out to eat. The DIY Soylent also didn't taste very good. I
had to chug it down. And I missed chewing. That sounds strange but I actually
had cravings just to chew on something. Gum helped a little but it wasn't the
same.

~~~
astrowilliam
Out of everything you wrote, "I missed chewing" definitely wasn't the
strangest thing. I think I'd miss it as well. Thanks for the insight.

------
ToastyMallows
Is anyone else having trouble with this site on Chrome? All of the content is
behind a slightly transparent white foreground, nothing is selectable.

~~~
ihuman
Working fine for me on Chrome v34

~~~
ToastyMallows
Uhg, I found the problem: HTTPS Everywhere. This is probably the 3rd time
posting on here to say this extension is the problem. Thanks for making me
double check.

------
Zarathust
Nice page but back doesn't work.

Scroll down, go to FAQ, then hit back. Blank page with header on top

------
brandoncapecci
It's odd how they have no mention of how it tastes...

------
pouzy
It looks very, very disgusting.

